# Huwag magalit or Huwag magagalit



## booradleymo

When I was taking a class in Tagalog we were taught to use the infinitive verb tense with the word "Huwag."  So, in class I was taught "Huwag magalit."  But, while I was in the Philippines I heard "Huwag magagalit" all the time -- using the verb in future tense.

Is there a difference in meaning if you say "huwag magalit" vs "huwag magagalit"?


----------



## pusong_pinoy

If that was your first trip to the Philippines, you'll find it's pretty common to hear things that aren't grammatically correct, especially if you go to a province where Tagalog is not the primary language.  _Huwag kang magalit_ is correct, but Tagalog "grammar" is a fairly nebulous concept.


----------



## Chriszinho85

I just looked at my grammar book and it says "_Huwag_ also goes with the infinitive form or the future tense of a verb in a sentence that expresses a command or request."  So, I guess the infintive or future tense is accepted as grammatically correct.  Hopefully a native speaker can confirm this.


----------



## juliebebz

well, I think, they are both correct...

from the root word: "galit" - 
"magalit" - "magagalit" 

*>>* however it is awkward to listen to these phrases:
huwag kang uminom - huwag kang umiinom
huwag kang matakaw - huwag kang matatakaw
huwag kang mabilis - huwag kang mabibilis

What you think???? @_@


----------



## Wacky...

Chriszinho85 said:


> I just looked at my grammar book and it says "_Huwag_ also goes with the infinitive form or the future tense of a verb in a sentence that expresses a command or request."  So, I guess the infintive or future tense is accepted as grammatically correct.  Hopefully a native speaker can confirm this.



Yes, this is correct. However, the way I understand it, there is a slight difference between using the infinitive and the future tense.

-_Huwag_+infinitive sounds more final.
-_Huwag_+future suggests that the speaker has some further comments or explanations as to why he/she would give such a command or request.
(This thing is rather trivial but I can elaborate this if you wanted me to)

Nevertheless, like I said, they are both correct and you should not worry about picking the wrong form of verb.



juliebebz said:


> well, I think, they are both correct...
> 
> from the root word: "galit" -
> "magalit" - "magagalit"
> 
> *>>* however it is awkward to listen to these phrases:
> huwag kang uminom - huwag kang umiinom
> huwag kang matakaw - huwag kang matatakaw
> huwag kang mabilis - huwag kang mabibilis
> 
> What you think???? @_@



Regarding this point, there were important things that weren't taken into consideration.
The future tense of "inom" is _iinom _and not _umiinom_ which is actually in the *present*. Therefore, "huwag kang iinom" is not at all awkward. =)
The words "matakaw" and "mabilis" are both adjectives and adjectives do not have tenses unless you convert them to their verb forms. _Matatakaw_ and _Mabibilis_ are simply the plural forms of the adjectives.

But well, I understand that most native speakers aren't well aware about grammar like the way I used to be before I started learning different languages. =P You might want to improve your knowledge about the *Parts of Speech*.


----------



## booradleymo

Maraming salamat!  Thanks!  This has been really helpful.


----------



## Hyunjin

Hello...so I need a person who know to speak tagalog...im form spain my father is filipino and my mother spanish, im 16 years old, so my father didn't teach me to speak tagalog...and now I want to learn 'coz I want to know about my roots, someone knows some page about tagalog grammar?? or someone who teach tagalog(lessons) or                language-exchange?? If someone knows..reply 
or I give my e-mail  

                                  mraming salamat!!


----------

